# Wanting to become a clinical psychologist.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Based on understanding my own personal suffering (having mental health problems since I was 14), my needs, my personality, my values, etc., I strongly concluded I feel like this is the right career path for me.

I remember tried to do my own skill building when I tried to pursue peer support volunteer work for a non-profit working with the HIV/AIDS population here in San Francisco a year ago.

Boy was I an anxious person back then. I remember, it was somewhat hard trying to socialize with fellow volunteers in the training.

I also experience huge spells of anxiety of _trying to listen_ to some of them when we were in small groups practicing their model of emotional peer support.

That experience didn't turn out the way I wanted to due to miscommunication with my huge assertiveness problems for I just got stuck with practical support. It was ok, but not what I initially wanted to do.

I tried last semester again, still peer support but for a lonely elder but another anxiety problem I experience trying to initially set up meeting times with the elder I had. Oh boy that was another horrible experience.

Right now, with me assessing myself honestly with my strides of being more comfortable and more social in family life, with my tennis partners, with my piano instructor, and everyday people I see in the neighborhood, slowly but surely, I can honestly say yes, i really think it's going to happen. , Though really, such successes go on and off. But really, I feel I can work on those elements so can be much more confident for striving for what I would feel will be a fulfilling and meaningful career path.

When school ends for me, which is quite a ways given I have experienced bad semesters and changing Majors and potential career paths in a 4 year period, I plan to work in those settings of emotional peer support organization(s) for 2 to 3 years. Meaning really active in the community for skill building, comfortability, socialbility (sp? is that a word), relationships, personal growth, and resume building.

Hopefully my maturity, my growth, my development, my skills, etc. are actualized so I feel ready to tackle my number one goal of being a clinical psychologist therefore getting a Masters. My social anxiety issues will be most likely be gone completely at that time, hopefully. After the Masters degree, I plan to work in adolescence inpatient and outpatient units. After I feel like I've matured well enough, I plan to work in a possibly higher challenging role of adult units. I'll pursue a Ph.D if it can help me even more.

That's the plan. I have all the tools and resources that will promote and encourage it. Journaling especially Progoff's method in understanding destructive archetypes. Various types of meditation to center the self and improve concentration and control of thoughts. Various types of subtle energy practices to regulate emotional issues. Intuition and accessing the subconscious techniques such as brainwave training and self hypnosis. A therapist who will know about this very dream on Friday and work on the many inhibiting elements that prevent it. Simple Freudian/Jungian shadow work to eliminate all neurotic thoughts and feelings. And as well, other therapy modules to cure certain pathologies, etc.

So this is what I'm hoping for to happen. And I've very serious about it. And I really think it's going to happen.

Gerard


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I really wish you well on this. I admire your bravery and motivation. I'm really slow w/tryinig new things cuz I'm so anxious and afraid, but every once in awhile I'll try something. You are a great person and deserve to be happy. Thanks for offering so much inspiration to this site


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope you aspire to what you want to achieve as well Gerard.
Good Luck with it.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope everything you want to happen does.
Good Luck with your plan Gerard. 
:yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey. Thanks you guys. That means so much to me. 

Best wishes to you to of whatever path(s) you decide to take as well.

Warmly,
Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey good luck and don't forget us when you complete your education. It would be nice to have an expert in these issues on this board.

How many years does it take by the way?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, that's ag. I'll take note of that.

I'm still working on BA. Master program for clinical work/studies is just 2 years. PhD is really just theoritical research oriented, and I don't necessarily know how long is such a program probably 4 years. And I don't know if I want it yet.

Anyway, I hope you are doing well. You seem like a good man. Take care.

Thanks again and best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Good Luck!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks SAgirl!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wishing you good luck! I took wish to be a clinical psychologist one day. I wish to work in an anxiety clinic treating mainly anxiety patients and issues.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Noca. Good luck with your path.

Sincerely,
Gerard

I'm thinking about this program in CIIS for clinical.

http://www.ciis.edu/academics/psyd.html

4 years for Psy.D

You don't need an MA necessarily but just a BA. Sounds like a good path because CIIS is know to implement Eastern wisdom into their curriculum and Psy.D is more practical oriented while Ph.D is more research/theoritical based.

Great now, I definitely know.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Go for the doctorate. You can't practice in some states (such as Colorado) without at least a masters.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Maslow for that information. I need to research on this a bit more.

Gerard


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

CIIS Psy.D. program is APA accredited.

I don't know about a Ph.D. though. There's nothing I would want to research other than possibly, say, transpersonal phenomenon.

There's this like the Institute of Transpersonal Psychology.

http://www.itp.edu/

I would like to be an eclectic very relational therapist that does psychodynamic, Jungian, CBT, Gestalt, transpersonal, regression, free association who could treat the whole spectrum of mental disorders. There are theoritical models out there that can cure or really effectively treat all disorders even psychosis. Though they are doozy for both APA's to believe. Anyway, now that's what I mean by eclectic. I don't think there's a therapist like that nor a education program that does.

Need to think this over and research more.


----------

